# New Trier Chronograph on order -



## hrasco185 (Jan 30, 2010)

I just ordered this new Trier chronograph and was wondering if the new OEM bracelet will fit it.





Thanks for you reply

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## mpalmer (Dec 30, 2011)

Congrats on your incoming chronograph!


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

The 20mm should fit.


----------



## CM HUNTER (May 16, 2011)

Good grief that looks good. Yet another model I didn't know Laco offered. I've clearly been away from the brand far too long.


----------



## Nokie (Jul 4, 2011)

It is very attractive and would look pretty sweet on the bracelet as well, IMO.


----------



## Jraul7 (Sep 18, 2011)

hrasco185 said:


> I just ordered this new Trier chronograph and was wondering if the new OEM bracelet will fit it.


Watch looks really good! Please let us know your impressions when you receive it, as I have it on my radar.


----------



## hrasco185 (Jan 30, 2010)

Very nicely finished. Actually 40 mm not 42.


----------



## Myron (Dec 27, 2009)

hrasco185 said:


> Very nicely finished. Actually 40 mm not 42.


Very nice! Nice to see Laco developing their product lines, and I love the fact that this is a 40 mm watch. I note that the mechanical version of this watch is 44 mm, which is bigger than I prefer, however.

My interest in the brand diminished when they brought out the "Used Look" pieces, but I really like these chronographs and I also really like their Bauhaus line as well.

Congratulations on your new watch.

Best,

Myron


----------



## N.Caffrey (Dec 29, 2011)

hrasco185 said:


> Very nicely finished. Actually 40 mm not 42.


Longisland has this listed as 42 so that is incorrect? How big is your wrist?


----------



## hrasco185 (Jan 30, 2010)

My wrist is small 6.25". 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Uwe W. (Jan 7, 2009)

N.Caffrey said:


> Longisland has this listed as 42 so that is incorrect?


I'd use the Laco website as reference. 40 mm is correct.


----------



## WatchMann (Mar 3, 2007)

Hi Guys,

I measured it and confirm it is 40mm.


----------



## vwfan (May 18, 2013)

P;ease let me know first impressions. awaiting stock uodate from Laco really want the watch


----------



## Horologic (Apr 26, 2012)

Just saw these online a few days ago. It's a ridiculously good looking watch for the money. Very tempting.


----------



## Zilladon (Jan 17, 2013)

I just got a Trier as a birthday present to myself - I can confirm that it's 40mm, and to say "it's a ridiculously good-looking watch for the money" is a perfect description - it is indeed beautiful in person, the lugs have that nice curve that fit my wrist perfectly (very much like my Oris watches) and it's very comfortable to wear. I've been wearing it non-stop since it arrived last Thursday - I highly recommend it! :-!

=Patti


----------



## Jraul7 (Sep 18, 2011)

Not quite 42mm....










Still, love this watch, wearing it today on leather:


----------



## vwfan (May 18, 2013)

Lovely looking affordable watch, can't wait for Laco to get stock again. According to an email I got tonight it probably will be end of May.


----------



## VikingMark (Feb 11, 2011)

A few US sellers have them in stock. Mine shipped today.


----------



## Hammer Go (Mar 24, 2014)

I ordered a Trier earlier in the week that just showed up in the post today. Very impressed so far.

Great lume and the dial detail / overall finish is really nice for the price. The stock band wasn't my cup of tea but that's an easy enough fix...


----------



## Horologic (Apr 26, 2012)

Got mine today. Looks good but I noticed the chrono seconds hand doesn't rest perfectly centered. Jraul7's first pic shows it too. Are they all like this ?


----------



## Horologic (Apr 26, 2012)

Other than that, I think the strap is a little too short. I have 7" wrists (fairly average not large) and I have it adjusted so there is only one open hole left on the end. And there is nothing left to go through the second keeper. Another 6-7mm longer would be perfect. If your wrists are 7.5 inch or larger, the stock strap probably won't fit comfortably. But the dial and case look great. Perfect size on my wrist. Wears just a bit larger than my Bambino. It's a very nice looking watch for 250.


----------



## stalker (Feb 24, 2011)

The chrono second is not centered on my piece as well. None of my quartz chronos have the second centered. There is a small play which is normal however I noticed on my that the gap between the index and watch case is different on the "6" position (1mm) and "11" (0.4mm or less).. The dial is obviously not centered in watch case.. The same issue on the other pics in this thread.. It is quite disappointing for me. I'm affraid there's no chance to fix it, just to replace the wrong printed dial.. Please correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## sci (Aug 6, 2009)

stalker said:


> The chrono second is not centered on my piece as well. None of my quartz chronos have the second centered. There is a small play which is normal however I noticed on my that the gap between the index and watch case is different on the "6" position (1mm) and "11" (0.4mm or less).. The dial is obviously not centered in watch case.. The same issue on the other pics in this thread.. It is quite disappointing for me. I'm affraid there's no chance to fix it, just to replace the wrong printed dial.. Please correct me if I'm wrong.


If you turn the watch upside down (12 at the bottom)mdo you see the same offsets on 6 and 11?


----------



## stalker (Feb 24, 2011)

Sure, the same..


----------



## carlisle (May 5, 2015)

For what it's worth, I received my Trier yesterday, and I don't have the problem with the seconds hand. It's centered. Nice watch.


----------



## Cheekeh Munkeh (Jun 23, 2013)

Very tempting indeed. One could do much worse for $250.

Wonder if they'll eventually give it a sapphire crystal?


----------



## sshami (Mar 28, 2009)

Jraul7 said:


> Not quite 42mm....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I am glad this is the case. I measured it off the Laco website by scaling the lug width of 20mm and according to my calculations it was definitely supposed to be 42mm and not 40mm. So I am glad that you have proven this out, sort of.
I wonder how Laco measured this to be 40.

Mine is on order. I was double minded after I assured myself that the diameter is larger and not smaller. 
BTW, does it wear big or small. How does it wear compared to the type A?


----------



## WatchMann (Mar 3, 2007)

sshami said:


> I am glad this is the case. I measured it off the Laco website by scaling the lug width of 20mm and according to my calculations it was definitely supposed to be 42mm and not 40mm. So I am glad that you have proven this out, sort of.
> I wonder how Laco measured this to be 40.
> 
> Mine is on order. I was double minded after I assured myself that the diameter is larger and not smaller.
> BTW, does it wear big or small. How does it wear compared to the type A?


I measured again to be sure using a manual caliper, it says 40mm


----------



## sshami (Mar 28, 2009)

Watchmann thanks for measuring it. You missed a bit of the case on the side, where it bulges out. JRAUL7 measured it better but really the correct way is to measure with the crown and then subtract the crown height.

From this I am convinced it's true diameter is closer to 42mm.


----------



## WatchMann (Mar 3, 2007)

sshami said:


> Watchmann thanks for measuring it. You missed a bit of the case on the side, where it bulges out. JRAUL7 measured it better but really the correct way is to measure with the crown and then subtract the crown height.
> 
> From this I am convinced it's true diameter is closer to 42mm.


Thanks. On closer exam, it is actually both, the bezel is 40mm and slightly inset from the case, which looks to be 41.5mm


----------



## sshami (Mar 28, 2009)

Thanks mate. Your great. BTW how does it wear on the wrist small or large?


----------



## sshami (Mar 28, 2009)

I have a Trier on order as well. I mean to make it my dress watch to complement the more sport and overt Augsburg. I expect it will arrive before the end of the week. I'll keep everyone posted and may do a review.


----------



## sshami (Mar 28, 2009)

Here is a review of my Trier.
Laco Trier - The Dress Watch for the "non dainty watch" man


----------

